# Ideas for travelers



## anna_design (Apr 2, 2019)

Hello,

I am a designer student and now I want to design a thing that could simplify and make travels more enjoyable. It could be anything. Maybe you can share experiences and tell what you are so lacking in travels?

Thanks, 
Anastasia


----------



## david_north (Jul 5, 2019)

anna_design said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a designer student and now I want to design a thing that could simplify and make travels more enjoyable. It could be anything. Maybe you can share experiences and tell what you are so lacking in travels?
> 
> ...




Well, it's not that romantic, but can you somehow improve the greywater system? Each time I realise that there's something that I need to fix I want to give up.


----------



## RichardDCutler (Mar 28, 2020)

Hello, Thanks for sharing these travelling ideas. I am a writer and doing thesis writing work with the help of https://studyclerk.com/thesis-writing website and in my free time, I like to travel. So I like your ideas and I will use them in my upcoming trips.


----------



## hilarios07 (Apr 2, 2020)

I advise you, as an avid traveler, to always rent an apartment rather than a hotel... huge savings without overpayments.


----------



## thomass.anderson1979 (Nov 16, 2021)

hilarios07 said:


> I advise you, as an avid traveler, to always rent an apartment rather than a hotel... huge savings without overpayments.


also, you can stay at shared room apartments. even more huge savings and opportunity to meet new people. Recently I've been to Luxembourg and rented a room in https://www.vaubanfort.lu/


----------



## Wease24 (Yesterday at 5:35 PM)

If everything disturbs, then I start to travel with Cyprus. But I like to travel the countries only by car, for that I always turn to this car rental in Cyprus. Everything is available for everyone, and especially, on such a technique, no roads are terrible.


----------

